# NYU



## Mark Denega (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been accepted to NYU - Tisch School of the Arts . I didn't think I would hear from them until today at the earliest, but I got my acceptance package yesterday. To all those who applied and haven't heard back yet, my fingers are crossed for you! Post here when you all find out.


----------



## Dan Gross (Apr 1, 2006)

Congratulations! Ironically, I just read that NYU has once again been named the top dream college for students by the Princeton Review...no easy task getting in, I'm sure. 

It seems like now that you've gotten into all the best film schools, you have a hell of a decision ahead of you...let us know which one you choose!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 1, 2006)

Hell yeah!! CONGRATULATIONS! Feel free to hit me up via IM with all your questions.


----------



## paul (Apr 1, 2006)

congrats dude.

show Vegas to the masses.


----------



## ben brewer (Apr 2, 2006)

i got rejected from NYU yesterday. i think it was my grades though. SAT's were high and i shot my films on 16mm with synch sound which i thought might get me a few points. I watched your films, mark; i enjoyed them alot. exceptional sound editing in stakeout on cranberry. you have a good eye for comedies


----------



## MEEK (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll see you there!


----------



## Mark Denega (Apr 9, 2006)

Actually, chances are you won't see me there.


----------



## neenstar176 (Apr 19, 2006)

more than anything i want to attend tisch... however i have little experience, if any.  is there any advice you could give me in order to better my chances of being accepted?


----------

